# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاحد 19 يوليو 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻔﻄﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﻳﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﺑﻄﻪ ﺏ"ﺣﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ"

 ﺃﻛﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﻄﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺷﺪﻩ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺛﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﻣﻠﺤﻮﻅ ﻭ ﺭﻏﺒﺔ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﺜﻨﻴﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺋﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺠﻤﻌﻪ ﺑﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻄﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﺎﻷﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺑﻞ ﺗﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻀﺤﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ
 ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻬﻤﻪ ﻭ ﺃﺭﺩﻑ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ ﻧﺮﻓﻊ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ " ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺪﻓﻚ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 ﻓﺈﺟﻌﻞ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩﻙ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ .













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوجريشة يرتب أوراق مجموعته وينتظر ” الانتخابات 

 قال  مقرب من  الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة إن الاخير ينتظر وضوح الرؤية في الساحة المريخية  بشكل اكبر بشأن الموعد المحدد لقيام الجمعية العمومية القادمة، وترتيبات  انعقادها، واضاف المصدر أن عضو مجلس الادارة الاسبق، يتحدث مع بعض المقربين  إليه مؤكداً بأن مجموعته تعمل في صمت تام من اجل انجاز العديد من المهام  وترتيب الصفوف قبل انعقاد الجمعية العمومية القادمة.
 ولم يتردد ابوجريشة في التأكيد على أن مجموعته عقدت أكثر من جلسة طيلة الفترة الماضية، وتم  وضع البرامج والملامح العامة للعامة في انتظار الإعلان عنها بشكل رسمي عقب  وضوح الرؤية بشأن موقف مجلس الإدارة الحالي من قيام الجمعية العمومية.
 يشار إلى أن ابوجريشة اختار بعض معاونيه السابقين بدائرة الكرة المريخية،  إلى جانب بعض الشخصيات التي عملت في مجالس سابقة من أجل العمل معه حال  اعتلائه قيادة النادي 
 خلال الانتخابات القادمة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهدت صالة هايدي بارك الاجتماع الذي ضم اللجنة التنسيقية للحراك بعضوية  مجلس الشوري المريخي برئاسة السيد محمد الياس محجوب و حضور ضم الفريق منصور  عبدالرحيم و الفريق فاروق و كامل عضوية مجلس الشوري و كبار اقطاب المريخ.

  و استمع المجلس في بداية الاجتماع لتنوير ضافي من اللجنة الميدانية و  اللجنة القانونية.. و بعدها دخل المجتمعون في حوار جاد لمناقشة كل الخطوات  التي تمت و المنتظر الفراغ منها في مقبل الايام.
 و في الختام تمت تلاوة توصيات الاجتماع و الشروع بتكوين اللجنة التنسيقية المشتركة و التي ستضم في عضويتها البعض من شباب اللجنة التنسيقية و اعضاء من مجلس الشوري لغرض تنزيل التوصيات الي ارض الواقع.
 *اللجنة الاعلامية*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود بمران ساخن على ملعب المهندسين
 المكتب الإعلامي
 عاد فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للتدريبات صباح اليوم السبت بملعب سلاح المهندسين بأمدرمان، وقد إستمر المران  الذي إنطلق عند السابعة صباحا زهاء الساعة بحضور "20" لاعبا وتحت إشراف  المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير والمدرب العام الضو قدم الخير، وقد  إشتمل التدريب على مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية إضافة للتمرن بالكرة ومن  المنتظر أن يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته في الثامنة من صباح غدً الأحد بملعب سلاح  المهندسين.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلمي: موهبتي التدريبية مفقودة وغير قابلة للتقليد والمنافسة وهناك من يشوه صورتي

 الخرطوم: سبورت249
 اكد التونسي امين المسلمي مدرب المريخ ثقته الكبيرة في قدراته التدريبية وان ما يملكه مفقود بالنسبة للآخرين من المدربين.
 وقال المسلمي في حسابه على “انستغرام” اليوم “السبت” ان موهبته التدريبية  غير قابلة للمنافسة والتقليد، مبينا ان هناك ما يلجأ المكائد ويسعى تشويه  صورته.
 واعلن نادي المريخ مطلع الشهر الحالي اعادة المسلمي مدربا  الفريق بعد إعفاءه قبل شهور بسبب تسجيل صوتي مسرب وجه فيه إساءات لإدارة  النادي.
 ويحتل المريخ المركز الثاني في ترتيب الدوري الممتاز قبل  التوقف برصيد 48 نقطة متفوقا على صاحب المركز الثالث هلال الابيض بفارق  الأهداف وخلف المتصدر الهلال بثلاث نقاط.
 ويترقب وصول المسلمي الى  الخرطوم خلال الأيام المقبلة للإشراف على تدريبات الفريق التي بدأت في  الاسبوع الماضي بإسراف المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير والمعد البدني توماس  مويير.
 












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تكوين مكتب تنفيذي مشترك لحراك “سحب الثقة” من مجلس المريخ

 عقد  مجلس شورى المريخ اجتماعا اليوم “السبت” مع اللجنة التنسيقية لحراك “سحب  الثقة” من مجلس الادارة الحالي، وسط حضور كبير لعضوية مجلس الشورى بقيادة  محمد الياس محجوب ومنصور عبدالرحيم.
 واستمع كبار المريخ الى تنوير نت لجان الحراك الميدانية والقانونية عن التحركات في الفترة الماضية والخطوات القادمة.
 ووفقا لتعميم صحفي فانه تم الاتفاق على تكوين مكتب تنفيذي للحراك يضم في  عضويته من شباب اللجنة الميدانية والقانونية اضافة الى ثلاثة اعضاء من مجلس الشورى.
 واضاف” المكتب التنفيذي سيقوم بترتيب كل الخطوات المقبلة للحراك والتعامل بشكل رسمي مع الجهات ذات الاختصاص”.
 ووقع 2019 عضوا على مذكرة قانونية لسحب الثقة من مجلس المريخ وتم تسليم  نسخة من المذكرة لمجلس المريخ واتحاد الكرة ومفوضية الشباب والرياضة ولاية  الخرطوم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود بمران ساخن على ملعب المهندسين

 عاد فريق الكرة بنادي  المريخ للتدريبات صباح اليوم السبت بملعب سلاح المهندسين بأمدرمان، وقد  إستمر المران الذي إنطلق عند السابعة صباحا زهاء الساعة بحضور "20" لاعبا  وتحت إشراف المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير والمدرب العام الضو قدم  الخير، وقد إشتمل التدريب على مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية إضافة للتمرن  بالكرة ومن المنتظر أن يواصل الأحمر تحضيراته في الثامنة من صباح غدً الأحد  بملعب سلاح المهندسين.





+‏ظ¦‏






ظ،ظ¢








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيف سيتعامل الاتحاد مع تخلّف لاعبي الهلال عن تجمّع المنتخب؟.. “سبورت249” يوضّح الاتّجاه

  أفادت مصادر أنّ اتحاد الكرة لن يصدر ردّة فعلٍ سريعةٍ تّجاه قضية تخلف  لاعبي الهلال عن تجمع المنتخب الوطني بعد غيابهم عن اليوم الأول للفحوصات  صباح الجمعة.
 وقال مصدرٌ موثوق لـ”سبورت249” إنّ عددًا من اللاعبين  أبدوا عدم رضاهم عن قرار مجلس إدارة الهلال ولكنّهم مجبرون على تنفيذه  التزامًا بتوجيهات النادي.
 وأضاف” رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد ينظر إلى أنّ اللاعبين لا ذنب لهم فيما حدث، ولا يمكنّ معاقبتهم مستقبلاً”.
 ويبذل رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية حسن برقو مجهوداتٍ من أجلّ أثناء إدارة  الهلال عن القرار ، وحاول التواصل مع أشرف الكاردينال رئيس الهلال لإقناعه  بالأمر إلاّ أنّ الأخير لم يردّ على اتصالات برقو.
 وحسب المصدر” يأمل  مسؤولو الاتحاد في انتهاء الأزمة حتى موعد الدخول للمعسكر المقرّر يوم  الأثنين المقبل، وحال لم يحدث ذلك فإنّ الاتحاد سيراجع الوضعية القانونية  لرفض إدارة الهلال منح اللاعبين للمنتخب من أجلّ التعامل معها بشكلٍ  واضحٍ”.
 وخضع “12” لاعبًا لفحص كورونا من قائمة الـ”27” التي أعلنها  الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة الفرنسي هوبير فيلود ومساعده خالد بخيت  لمعسكر قصير داخل الخرطوم للوقوف على وضعية اللاعبين بعد التوقف الطويل  بسبب كورونا.
 واستدعى المنتخب 9 لاعبين من الهلال بدايةً قائد المنتخب  نصرالدين الشغيل وعبد اللطيف بوي وفارس عبد الله وأبوعاقلة عبدالله ووليد  الشعلة ومحمد موسى وعبد الرؤوف عبدالرازق وأطهر الطاهر والسمؤال ميرغني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرشح الرئاسة الحمراء: نجوم المريخ (منطقة عسكرية)ممنوعة يا(كوارتي

   في تصريح ناري ..خص به قطب المريخ ..محمد ابواواب (النجم  الاحمر)..قائلا.. ( اسفت جدا والله ..لما اوردته صحف الصباح علي لسان الاخ  محمد عثمان الكوارتي ..المرشح لرئاسة الهلال ..ومحاولنه لاسترضاء قاعدة  الهلال عنه ..علي حساب الكيان المريخي العظيم .. اذ قال ..ساعيد التش  للهلال)!!!!
 و واصل القيادي الاحمر الشاب ابواواب ..تصريحاته  الثائرة .. بقوله(التش قريب منا جدا .. ومريخيته الصارخة لا تحتاج الي  لتأكيدها ..لكنني اود ان اطمئن شعب المريخ الوفي ..انه لا كوارتي ولا غيره يستطيع ان يحول مسار لاعب ناشئ في كشف مريخنا المهيب .. مهما دفع من اموال ..)
  واضاف الرجل ( منذ متي كان الهلال قادر علي تغيير ولاء نجوم الاحمر؟؟ علي  الاخ الكوارتي ان يسأل الرؤساء الذين سبقوه في قيادة الكيان الهلالي ..ان  كان منهم من انتزع لاعبا من كشف سيد افريقيا ..قبل ان تسعي (للشو) علي حساب  التش الذي نعتبره منطقة عسكرية مننوع الاقتراب منها والتصوير..)!!
  وفي سياق آخر ..اكد السيد ابواواب ..(انه يرحب باي خطوة يقوم بها شعب  المريخ .. لان جماهير الاحمر(صفوة) ..وانه مع خيار هذه الجماهير)
 (  وعن لجنة التطبيع او مجلس تهيئة ..فقد اكد الرجل انه يبقي دائما جنديا  مخلصا ..في انتظار اي اوامر من رموز او شعب المربخ ..وما عليه  الا(الطاعة)..!!
  المحرر :..قريبا جدا ..اللقاء الكامل مع قائد  ..(مريخ الاعمار والاستثمار) القيادي الاحمر الشاب ..رجل المال والاعمال  (محمد ايواواب).. تابعونا ..حتي لا تفوتكم الاثارة ..الفكر .. الثقة وعشق  المريخ الخرافي ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم 
التيجاني محمد احمد 

 كباري يا كبار
  رفض نادي الهلال بالأمس اطلاق سراح لاعبيه للمنتخب الوطني وغاب 9 من عناصره  الذين تم اختيارهم لارتداء شعار صقور الجديان عن الحضور للاكاديمية ورفضوا  تلبية نداء الوطن حسب تصريحات مسؤلي النادي الازرق
 موقف الهلال كان واضح في رفضهم للمقترحات التى تم تقديمها ووجهوا لاعبي الفريق بعدم الانضمام للمنتخب 
  ما الذى يجعل كل لاعبي المنتخب من الأندية أن يتمكنوا من الوصول  للاكاديمية في الزمن المحدد والاستجابة لنداء الوطن ويخضعوا للفحص الطبي  بينما يتخلف كل لاعبي الهلال
 لا اعتقد أن هناك نظامي يقف في نقطة ارتكاز او بجانب الكبري سيمنع لاعب يمثل الوطن من العبور وتلبية نداء الوطن 
  لدى قناعة ثابتة ولا اعتقد انها ستتبدل في القريب اذا مدّ ربنا في الاجل  وهي أن كمال شداد بداخله كائن أزرق يمنعه الحياد او التعامل مع كل الأندية  بطريقة متساوية 
 الرجل ظل يعمل مع حكومة العهد البائد داخل مجالس  الاتحاد واللجنة الاولمبية منذ استيلاءهم على السلطة على ظهر دبابة في 89  مما يعني انه الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب وخير عون للدولة الكيزانية  التى اسقطها الثوار  
 من يبحث عن الاحتفال بدوري اسسه الكيزان فهو  يرغب في أن يمنحهم شرف المساهمة في تاريخ الكرة السودانية على الرغم من أن  تاريخ الدوري الممتاز ليس مشرفاً فقد تم تأسيسه في عز سطوة النظام السابق  وعلى ايدي ابناء الحزب المحلول وباشراف تام من عناصرهم سواء داخل او خارج  مباني اتحاد الكرة 
  لاعبو المنتخب كان حضورا ولم يتخلفوا بذريعة كباري او توجيهات مجالس انديتهم الا 9 فقط 
 مخجل أن يتستر الهلال خلف الكباري وكان قد اعلن على الملأ بانه لن يطلق سراح لاعبيه للمنتخب 
 ومؤسف أن يتعامل اتحاد الكرة بعقلية مشجعين متعصبين اذا أخطأ الهلال ووقع في المحظور وجدوا له الف عذر 
 عندما انسحب الهلال في فضيحة النيل قيت استخذم ذريعة الاستئناف والجودية لينجو من عقوبة الهبوط 
  وعندما أعلن الهلال في 2015 عن انسحابه من الدوري الممتاز حاول ان يجمع  عدد من أندية الدوري ويستخدمها كساتر ومتاريس امامه حتى لاتطاله عقوبات  الاتحاد العام وجمع تواقيع مناديب الاندية ليتفاجأ الهلال بقرارات مجالس  الأندية برفضها الوقوف معه في هذا الموقف ولم يجد الا الامل عطبرة مستغلا  موقفه وهو صاحب قضية 
 الآن سيستغل الهلال ذريعة الكباري للنجاة من  العقوبة التى تنتظر لاعبيه وعلى الرغم من أن كمال شداد علم أن موقف النادي  هو رفض اطلاق سراح لاعبيه الا ان الكيزان الزناطير الذين يتحلقون حوله  سيسمعوه مايود ان يسمع وهو أن الكباري حالت دون وصول لاعبي الهلال هههه.
  هي ليست المرة الاولى التى يستخدم فيها الهلال ذرائع للهروب والبحث عن طوق  نجاة ولن تكون الاخيرة فالتاريخ يسجل للهلال مواقف هزيلة عندما يكون امثال  كمال شداد هم من يقودون الكرة السودانية 
 ومضحك أن يتم تطبيق اغلظ  العقوبات على لاعب مثل فاروق جبرة وعندما يتدخل المخلوع ويطلب من شداد أن  يخفف العقوبة يرفض شداد بذريعة عدم التدخل الحكومي ولكنه يعود ويقبل بتدخل  الدولة عندما يتعلق الامر بالهلال او الكراسي
 عندما حلت الدولة كل  الاتحادات ابقت على كمال شداد فقط وقبل هو أن تتم الاطاحة بكل الاتحادات من  قبل الدولة وقبل التدخل الحكومي كما قبله في فضيحة 2و12 وفي فضيحة النيل  قيت ولكنه يرفض تدخل الدولة اذا كان يصب في مصلحة نادي اخر غير نادي الصفر  الدولي 
 عن نفسي لم أتفاجأ بعدم حضور لاعبو الهلال للاكاديمية ولم  اندهش للتصريحات العنترية التى بلعها الهلال ولن يجرؤ منسوبيه على ترديديها  مرة اخرى على الرغم من علمهم التام بأن شداد لن يعاقب النادي الذى يشجعه 
 مسرحية زرقاء جديدة قديمة ومعروفة كيف يتعامل أهل الازرق مع مثل هذه المواقف 
  الهلال ليس بالنادي الذى يقف لوحده موقف قوي يحسب له فهو دوما يستغل  الأندية كما حاول أن يتمترس خلف اندية الممتاز عندما انسحب في 2015 وعندما  انقذه ابناءه المتنفذين في الدولة الكيزانية في فضيحة النيل قيت 
  ويستخدم ذرائع واهية للنجاة من العقوبات بمثل ما سيفعله اليوم من ترديد نغمة الكباري حالت دون وصول اللاعبين 
 مش قلتو ما بتطلقوا سراح لاعب للمنتخب  خلونا نسمع صوتكم أعلى ولا تحدثونا عن الكباري  
  الهلال ليست لديه القدرة على الوقوف امام العقوبات وليس بالنادي الذى يمكن  أن يتخذ قرار قوي اذا لم يلمس تخاذل من مجالس الاتحاد او تطمينات بعدم فرض  عقوبات عليه 
 من يراهن ان الهلال عندنا أعلن عن عدم اطلاق سراحه  الكيزان المقربون من شداد لم ينقلوا له هذا الخبر ولكنه علم ويعلم تماما  موقف الهلال ويكون قد حمد الله في سره بسبب الكباري
 
 غاب الفلول في جمعتهم وغاب الهلال عن تلبية نداء الوطن.
 
 ولا جديد..
 هي مواقف للهلال اصبحنا نحفظها ونعلم كيف يفكرون في مثل هذه المواقف بطولات وهمية وجعجعة بدون طحين
 سيتقبل الهلال قرارات الاتحاد ورجله على رقبته ولن يعترض على قرارات كمال شداد 
 ومهما حدث فان الاتحاد لن يعاقب لاعب زنطور ولن يعاقب نادي الصفر الدولي 
 هي علاقة تكافلية وفيها تسلق واسترزاق بين نادي الصفر الدولي ومن اسس لهم الدوري الممتاز ومن يبحث عن الاحتفال بدوري أسسه الكيزان 
 بالله عايزين تحتفلوا بدوري تم تأسيسه في عز سطوة دولة الكيزان يا ارزقية؟
 الدولة العميقة تم كنسها ولا سيرة الا للثورة ومجدها وشهداء الوطن وهناك من يحدثنا عن احتفال بربع قرن من دوري اسسه الكيزان!!! 
 من يرغب في الاحتفال بهذا الدوري الكيزاني الفاسد الا الكيزان وسواقطهم الذين مكنتهم امانة الشباب والرياضة 
 من يبحث عن تمجيد ربع قرن من دوري اسسه الكيزان فهو راغب في تمجيد افعال الدولة العميقة التى تم كنسها 
  كل شئ في البلد اصبح طابعه الثورة وكنس الدولة العميقة الا اتحاد الكرة  فهو عبارة عن شرزمة ونبت شيطاني زرعته امانة الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر  الوطني وما زالت نفس الوجوة التى مكنتها امانة الخراب هم من يقودون الكرة  السودانية 
 قلتو لى كباري يا كبار؟ هههه 
 قلتو لى الكباري؟
 كباري يا كبار
 شن جد تحت المخدة 
  سؤال برئ: متى ينضج الهلال وتصبح له مواقف قوية وواضحة وضوح الشمس في  رابعة النهار ويترك الغتغتغة والدسديس والاحتماء خلف الذرائع والاندية؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبوشيبة


 لجنة المسابقات تنفذ أجندة الهلال

  * قبل أن يعلن مجلس إدارة اتحاد الكرة عن استئناف النشاط طالعنا عشرات  الاستطلاعات وسط الأندية والإداريين والأجهزة الفنية واللاعبين حول مصير  الموسم المتوقف، وكان الرأي الغالب هو إلغاء الموسم مثلما فعلت عشرات الدول  الأفريقية والتي قررت التمثيل الأفريقي بنتائج الدوري الأسبق. 
 *  كل الذين تم استطلاعهم اجمعوا على صعوبة تطبيق الأندية السودانية لبروتوكول  الفيفا والاحترازات الصحية بسبب ضعف امكانيات البلد فضلاً عن الانهيار  الاقتصادي وضعف امكانيات الأندية..
 * رئيس الاتحاد العام الدكتور  شداد معروف بالعنهجية والسادية فدائماً يعمل ضد رغبات الرياضيين ليثير  الضجة والجدل وحتى يستمتع ويتلذذ بقهر الناس وتتركز عليه الأضواء.
 *  شداد وفي سبيل اشباع نزواته الشخصية في مخالفة الجميع قال إن الموسم لن  يلغى.. وألمح بأنه لا يهتم ببروتوكول الفيفا ولا تهمه صحة أي شخص عندما قال  إن بروتكول الفيفا مجرد (ارشادات) وليس (قانون)!! كما ذكر صراحة بأنه لن  يقدم أي دعم للأندية ولكن احتمال يديهم (شوية مساعدات).. وهاهي الأندية حتى  اليوم فشلت في اجراء فحص الكورونا للاعبيها واجهزتها الفنية والإدارية..  والفحص كما هو معلوم مشترط صحي أساسي قبل استئناف النشاط..
 * بعض  أعضاء مجلس الاتحاد كانوا يريدون تحقيق رغبة الأغلبية بإلغاء الموسم  المتوقف والترتيب لبداية موسم جديد ولكن للأسف مشجعو الهلال في الاتحاد  كانت لهم أجندة خاصة تهدف لمنح بطولة الدوري المتوقف للهلال عبر اكمال  المنافسة بعد تعطيل لائحتها وإقامة ما تبقى منها بنظام التجميع في العاصمة  الخرطوم الموبوءة بفيروس كورونا.. فهؤلاء المشجعون لا يكترثون لسلامة الناس  وصحتهم، فهمهم الأول هو فريقهم الهلال.
 * في الموسم السابق تعطل  النشاط بسبب أحداث الثورة  وتم أكمال منافسة الدوري بأسلوب توفيقي غير عادل  لفرق الولايات عندما اكملت المنافسة مختصرة على أرض العاصمة.. وكان فريق  الهلال هو أقوى المرشحين للفوز بالبطولة لما كان يعانيه نده المريخ من نقص  حاد في صفوف الفريق بجانب تمرد العديد من اللاعبين بسبب المستحقات  المالية.. مما تسبب في توقف التدريبات فجاءت البرمجة الخبيثة مفاجئة  ومباغتة للمريخ ولكن بجهود جبارة من ابن المريخ الوفي المدرب إبراهومة تمكن  الأحمر من خطف تاج البطولة وسط دهشة المريخاب قبل المتربصين لمنح اللقب  للنادي الأزرق!!
 * 17 فريقاً تنافسوا على بطولة الدوري الممتاز هذا  الموسم وقد لعب كل فريق حوالي 22 مباراة من جملة 32 مباراة أي تبقت لكل  فريق حوالي 10 مباريات من الدور الثاني..  
 * البرمجة كانت تسخر  للفريق الأزرق وتؤجل وتبدل له المباريات كما يشاء بحجة مشاركته الأفريقية..  ومن مساخر هذه البرمجة تعليق مباراة للهلال من الدور الأول مع هلال الفاشر  بالنقعة ولم تبرمج رغم انتصاف مرحلة الدور الثاني ورغم أن الهلال أدى  مباراته في الدور الثاني مع هلال الفاشر بأمدرمان!!  
 * لعب الهلال  22 مباراة خسر منها ثلات مباريات (أثنتان داخل العاصمة) وتعادل في ثلاث  مباريات.. بينما لعب المريخ أيضاً 22 مباراة خسر منها 4 مباريات (كلها خارج  العاصمة) وتعادل في ثلاث مباريات.. ولهذا يتقدم الهلال بثلاث نقاط على  المريخ.
 * ولكن الشيء الذي يعرفه مشجعو الهلال في لجنة المسابقات  تبقي 10 مباريات للمريخ كلها تلعب داخل العاصمة عدا مباراة واحدة مع الفلاح  في عطبرة.
 * بينما تبقت للهلال 10 مباريات يلعب 6 مباريات منها  خارج العاصمة أمام الأهلي بشندي.. وهلال التبلدي بالأبيض.. وهلال الجبال  بكادوقلي.. إضافة إلى ثلاث مباريات في دارفور أمام مريخ وهلال الفاشر في  النقعة.. وحي الوادي في نيالا.. أما المباريات الأربع للهلال في العاصمة  أمام المريخ والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي الخرطوم وأهلي مروي..
 * لهذا  يسعى الهلالاب لاستكمال منافسة الدوري بالتجميع لكل الفرق في الخرطوم كي  يتفادى الهلال المعارك الست الملتهبة التي تنتظره في الولايات وبعضها تحت  لهيب الشمس وربما وحل الأمطار!!
 * قبل أسابيع صرح الفاتح باني رئيس  لجنة المسابقات بأن الدوري سيكمل ببرمجته الموضوعة وبنظام الذهاب والإياب  في كافة مدن الممتاز وليست لديهم فكرة لاكمال المنافسة عبر نظام التجميع. 
  * وبعد ساعات فقط.. بلع باني نصريحاته وأدلى بتصريحات جديدة يؤكد فيها أن  كل الاحتمالات مفتوحة حول كيفية اكمال منافسة الممتاز!! وهذا كان إشارة  واضحة لاكمال المنافسة عبر (التجميع) ويبدو إن هناك من اتصل به ولفت نظره  بأن اكمال المنافسة ببرمجتها كما هي ليس من مصلحة الهلال الذي يريد اكمالها  بالتجميع في الخرطوم ليتفادى خوض مبارياته الست الملتهبة في الولايات!!
  *وبعد أن قرر الاتحاد عودة النشاط أوكلوا للجنة المسابقات وضع تصور لاكمال  منافسة الممتاز.. وبالفعل اعدت اللجنة مقترحين الأول هو اكمال المنافسة  كما هي ببرمجتها الأولى وهي تعلم صعوبة تنفيذ هذا المقترح في ظل الظروف  الحالية المحيطة بالبلاد.. اما المقترح الثاني (المقترح الذي يريده الهلال)  اكمال المنافسة بتجميع كل الفرق ال17 قي الخرطوم..
 * في الاجتماع  المقرر للجنة المسابقات والذي كان سيمرر فيه المقترح الذي يريده نادي  الهلال.. شاءت الظروف أن يحضر رئيس الاتحاد ونوابه الاجتماع.. والذي تم فيه  طرح المقترحين وجرى نقاش حولهما وأكد الحضور استحالة تطبيق المقترح الأول  بإكمال المنافسة كما هي ببرمجتها الأولى.. كما اتضح صعوبة تطبيق المقترح  الثاني (مقترح الهلال) باكمال المنافسة بتجميع 17 فريقا في الخرطوم.. لظروف  السكن وعدم توفر الملاعب للمباريات والتدريبات لكل هذا العدد من الفرق لا  سيماً هناك منافسات محلية في الخرطوم..إضافة إلى أن الخرطوم هي بؤرة  الكورونا..  
 * وأمام هذه الحيرة فاجأ الدكتور شداد الجميع بمقترح  إلغاء نتائج الدوري واقامة منافسة مختصرة من مجموعتين (النخبة والهبوط)  تلعب في الخرطوم وما يجاورها من مدن.. ووجد هذا المقترح قبولاً                * عادت لجنة المسابقات لقواعدها لتنظر في مقترح شداد.. ووجدت رفضاً  شديداً من الهلال لهذا المقترح لان الهلال يريد اكمال المنافسة بلعب الدوري  كله على أرضه وتفادي مبارياته العديدة والخطيرة في دارفور وكردفان ونهر  النيل..
 * تراجعت لجنة المسابقات عن تنفيذ مقترح شداد الذي لم يجد  القبول من الهلال وقالت انه مجرد مقترح وليس رسمياً.. ووضعت ثلاثة مقترحات  من ضمنها مقترح ارضاء الهلال باكمال المنافسة بالتجميع في الخرطوم وما  يحاورها من مدن (وهو المقترح الذي تريد اللجنة الزرقاء انفاذه انحيازاً  للهلال) اما مقترحاها الآخران فقدمتهما للتغطية لا أكثر.. وهما مقترح اكمال  المنافسة كما هي بالذهاب والاياب.. ومقترح شداد (المجموعتين).. 
 *  حاولت لجنة باني الزرقاء تنفيذ مخططها بطلب عقد اجتماع لمجلس ادارة الاتحاد  حتى يتم اعتماد المقترح المنحاز للهلال (بعد تعديله باقامة المباريات في  العاصمة ومدن مجاورة) ولكنها اصطدمت بدكتور شداد الذي سخر من اللجنة  وهاجمها واكد ان مقترحه بقيام مجموعتين أصبح قانونياً وملزماً لأن اجتماع  اللجنة الذي حضره شداد ونوابه كان قانونياً ومخرجاته ملزمة!! مما أدخل لجنة  باني في فتيل!!
 * غضب الهلال من إعاقة شداد لمخططه لإكمال الدوري  بالتجميع.. فتنمر الهلال وبدأ في مواجهة شداد برفض مقترحه وتطور الأمر  ليأمر الهلال لاعبيه الدوليين بعدم الانضمام للمنتخب وهي بداية حرب ومواجهة  مع شداد..
 * إدارة الهلال تسعى وتعمل على تحقيق مصالح ناديها وهذا  من حقها.. ولا ندري إن كانت ستنجح في تفيذ أجندتها عبر لجنة المسابقات  وهزيمة شداد العنيد أم لا..؟! وهذا ما سيتابعه الناس خلال مقبل الأيام..
  * يتساءل البعض أين نادي المريخ المنافس الأول على بطولة الدوري من هذه  المعمعة وحرب المصالح التي اندلعت بين شداد والهلال تحت غطاء لجنة  المسابقات؟!! 
 * مصلحة المريخ في اكمال المنافسة ببرمجتها الأولى  بعد أن أكمل فريق المريخ مبارياته في الولايات عدا واحدة مع الفلاح عطبرة..  ولكن لا نتوقع أن تفعل إدارة المريخ أي شيء للدفاع عن حقوق فريقها وتحقيق  العدالة بين الأندية، فإدارة المريخ الحالية عرفت بالاستكانة والخنوع أمام  اتحاد شداد حتى يساعدها في عملية (التمكين) والبقاء لأنها تواجه حرباً شرسة  من القواعد المريخية..
 * إدارة المريخ تفكر في نفسها فقط ولا تفكر  إطلاقاً في مصالح النادي وفريق الكرة، والدليل موقفها السلبي من قضية كاس،  وموقفها السلبي من استهداف الاتحاد ورئيسه ولجانه للاعب المريخ الدولي بكري  المدينة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حميدتي يوضح آلية توزيع دعم الفيفا على أندية السودان
السودان-بدرالدين بخيت


شدد  المهندس نصر الدين أحمد حميدتي، نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني ورئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة، أن الأموال الواردة  والمصروفة تدار بوضوح وشفافية كاملة، كاشفا تفاصيل التصرفات المالية تجاه  أموال الفيفا.


وقال حميدتي في تصريح أورده الموقع الرسمي لاتحاد الكرة، اليوم السبت، أنه يرحب بكل من يريد أن يتناقش في الشأن المالي للاتحاد وإطلاعه على المعلومة الصحيحة.

وأضاف  المسؤول المالي بالاتحاد السوداني، أن ميزانيات الاتحاد تراجع أولا بأول،  وحتى أموال الفيفا أجيزت ميزانيتها لعامي 2017 و2018، ويتم الترتيب الآن  لوصول مسؤول شركة مفوضة من الفيفا لمراجعة ميزانية 2019 التي تم تجهيزها  وإجازتها محليا.

وأردف حميدتي "تناول بعض الأقلام لملف أموال  الاتحاد يستحسن أن يتم بعد التواصل معهم لتمليك كافة المعلومات، مؤكدا أن  المجلس قدم في كل جمعية عمومية كشف الحساب لرصيد الاتحاد السوداني بالبنك.

وألمح  نصر الدين حميدتي، إلى التزام لجنته المالية بتغطية كلفة الفحص الطبي  الوقائي من فيروس  كورونا للمنتخبات والأندية، شاكرا في هذا الصدد نائبه  الدكتور عبد العزيز سعد الله، وعضو اللجنة عبد العظيم عيدروس على ما بذلاه  من جهد في ذلك الجانب.



وأشار إلى أن عملية المسج بدأت  بلاعبي المنتخب الأول أمس الجمعة وسوف تستمر حتى غدٍ الأحد، مؤكدا أن  الإجراءات المالية لفحص كورونا سوف تشمل أندية العاصمة الخرطوم والولايات.

وكشف حميدتي، أن اللجنة وفقت على قطع خطوات إيجابية نحو دعم عضوية الاتحاد من اتحادات محلية وانتقالية وأندية دوري ممتاز ووسيط.

وأضاف  أنهم تسلموا مؤخرا، مبلغ 500 ألف دولار أمريكي من دعم الفيفا السنوي،  والذي لم يرد مشروطا ومثله للتسيير، واستفادوا من عدم التقيد بشروط من  الفيفا بأمر جائحة فيروس كورونا المستجد.

وواصل بأنهم بدأوا فعليا  في دعم الأندية بمبلغ 200 ألف دولار، وذلك بواقع 10 آلاف دولار لكل نادٍ  بالممتاز، لاستكمال الموسم الكروي الحالي، بالإضافة إلى 6 آلاف دولار لكل  نادٍ في المرحلة المشتركة المؤهلة للممتاز، وعددهم 5 أندية.

وعلق  رئيس اللجنة المالية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، على تباين وجهات النظر بين  رئيس الاتحاد الدكتور كمال شداد ورئيس لجنة المسابقات المهندس الفاتح  باني، ووصفه بأنه ظاهرة صحية وطبيعية، لكن القرار في النهاية يكون لمجلس  الاتحاد بالكامل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغوط الهلال تزيد التحديات أمام شداد
السودان - كووورة





يدرك  رئيس مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، كمال شداد، المصاعب التي  يواجهها بسبب مقترح إكمال الدوري بنظام المجموعتين، الذي تقدم به وأجازه  اجتماع للجنة المسابقات.

وظهر الرفض في البداية، من بعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ولجنة المسابقات، وهو ما استطاع تجاوزه شداد.

لكن  شداد بات يواجه مشكلة أخرى، وهي رفض الهلال، الذي منع لاعبيه من الانضمام  لتجمع المنتخب السوداني، الذي بدأ أمس الجمعة بفحوصات فيروس كورونا، وذلك  حسبما رشح من أنباء لم ينفها النادي.

ويعارض الهلال إكمال الدوري بنظام المجموعتين، وقد عبر عن ذلك بتشكيل جبهة ضغط على المنتخب.



وفيما  يتعلق بلجنة المسابقات، يمكن القول إن شداد تخلص من ضغوطها بشكل كبير،  خاصةً بعدما رفض دعوتها لاجتماع ثان لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد، لإجازة مقترحات  استكمال الدوري، بقوله إن المجلس فوض اللجنة أصلا لاستكمال البطولة.

ويتمسك شداد بسلاحه القوي ضد لجنة المسابقات، وهو أن الدعوة لاجتماع مجلس الإدارة، لا تتم إلا بطلب رسمي من رئيس الاتحاد نفسه.

كما أن الدعوة للاجتماع عن طريق أعضاء المجلس، تبدو مستحيلة، لأن الأغلبية صوتت لصالح مقترح عودة النشاط.

ويستعين  شداد في معركته لإكمال الدوري بنظام المجموعتين، باللوائح المنظمة لكرة  القدم بالسودان والمنتخبات الوطنية، في مواجهة المعارضين لهذا الأمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال يعدد أسباب رحيله عن الهلال السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 أشرف الكاردينال
أعلن  الدكتور أشرف سيد أحمد الكاردينال رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال السوداني،  مغادرته للنادي، يوم 27 يوليو/تموز الجاري، وهو تاريخ انتهاء دورة عمل  مجلسه.

وكشف أشرف الكاردينال في حواره مع قناة نادي الهلال الفضائية  مساء اليوم السبت أن السبب وراء عدم رغبته في الترشح لرئاسة النادي مجددا،  يعود إلى شعوره بعدم التفرغ لإدارة الهلال خلال الفترة المقبلة والانشغال  بشؤونه الأسرية وإدارة أعماله التجارية.

دوري الأبطال 

وأضاف  أن من ضمن الأسباب، عدم تحقيقه بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، مشيرا إلى أن  الهلال يحتاج لسنوات لتحقيق تلك البطولة حال اهتم بالمراحل السنية.

وقال  رئيس الهلال إن معدل صرفه على النادي الأزرق خلال 6 سنوات، بلغ أكثر من 9  ملايين دولار أمريكي، بينما كان عائد النادي من المشاركات ببطولتي الأندية  بالاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم أكثر من مليون و700 ألف دولار فقط.

وأبرزت  قناة الهلال عدة مستندات مالية من بينها تكلفة إعادة بناء ستاد الهلال  "الجوهرة الزرقاء" وأكدت أن أشرف الكاردينال صرف 5 ترليونات و400 مليار  جنيه سوداني.

وأعلن الكاردينال عن تنازله التام عن كل أمواله لدى  الهلال، وأكد أن الملعب ملك للهلال وأن شريكه فقط في استاد الجوهرة  الزرقاء، هو عامل غرفة اللاعبين شبشة الذي كان يقوم بترتيب زي اللاعبين منذ  بداية ستينيات القرن الماضي وحتى اليوم.



وأكد أنه دعم كل مجالس الإدارات السابقة بالهلال منذ نحو 15 سنة، بسخاء شديد لشعوره بالانتماء العميق للنادي.



وتحدث  الكاردينال عن منهجه الإداري، واتهامه بالديكتاتورية، وأقسم على الهواء،  أنه لم يصدر أي قرار إلا بعد أن مشاورة أعضاء مجلسه، ولكن كانت هناك قرارات  يتخذها حسب تقديراته ويتحمل مسؤوليتها بمفرده، وأنهم تركوا إرثا إداريا  ضخما مكتوبا وموجود للأجيال القادمة لتعرف كيف كانت تتخذ القرارات خلال  فترته.

الرئيس القادم 

وقال الكاردينال إنه سوف يدعم الرئيس القادم للهلال دعما شديدا، وأنه يجب أن تكون له كاريزما.

وأكد أنه على كبار الهلال أن يجلسوا ليتفقوا عليه، وأن أي رئيس يريد أن يدير النادي عليه أن يجهز 6 ملايين دولار فورا.

واختتم رئيس الهلال حديثه بأنه يعفو عن كل شخص أساء إليه خلال فترة عمله بالهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												(باج نيوز) ينفرد بالتفاصيل.. شداد يتراجع ويسحب مذكرته للجنة المسابقات 											
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تراجع رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني د. كمال شداد نهار اليوم “السبت”،  عن موقفه وإصراره على قيام الدوري السوداني بنظام المجوعتين “النخبة  والهبوط”، وقرر سحب المذكرة التي قدمها للجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد وأصر على  نشرها في الإعلام، والتي أكد خلالها أن قيام الدوري بنظام المجموعتين هو  قرار وليس مقترح فقط.
وجاء تراجع شداد بمبادرة من نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة اللواء عامر عبد  الرحمن، الذي أجرى اتصالاً مع شداد، وأكد له أن أعضاء مجلس الإدارة جمعوا  توقيعات لعقد اجتماع للمجلس يتم من خلاله رفض مقترح اللعب بنظام  المجموعتين، وطالبه بالتراجع عن موقفه.



ووافق شداد على مبادرة اللواء عامر بسحب مقترحه، وأن يعود  الأمر إلى لجنة المسابقات، على أن يتم عقد جلسة في الثانية عشر ظهر غد  الأحد بمباني الاتحاد لإزالة الاحتقان، على أن ترفع لجنة المسابقات مقترحاً  لمجلس الإدارة.
وعلم (باج نيوز)، أن لجنة المسابقات باتحاد الكرة ستعقد اجتماعاً بشأن  الأمر وسترفع مقترحاً واحداً فقط لمجلس إدارة الاتحاد بعد الجلوس مع أندية  الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الكاردينال في تصريحات جرئية .. سجلي في إدارة الهلال نظيف والتهديدات بلجنة التمكين لا تخيفني 											


الخرطوم : باج نيوز 
قال رئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف سيد احمد في حوار مع قناة ( الهلال) انه  هلالابي بالميلاد، مشيرا إلى أنه ومنذ الصغر كان يحلم بتولي رئاسة نادي  الهلال وسعى من اجل ذلك حتى تحقق له على أرض الواقع.
ولفت الكاردينال إلى أنه لم ينم ليلة الفوز بمنصبه في رئاسة الهلال،  مشيراً إلى أنه فرح كثيراً بالموقع لأنه مختلف عن كثير من المناصب الذي  يتولاها والتي جعلته يتعرف ويقابل بشخصيات كبيرة مثل الرئيس المصري الراحل  حسني مبارك ورئيس جنوب السودان سلفاكير ورئيس إثيوبيا الأسبق ملس زيناوي   والكثير من الشخصيات.



وازاح رئيس الهلال،  النقاب عن تلقيه عرض من وزير الشباب  والرياضة آنذاك سيد هارون من اجل تولى رئاسة النادي عبر لجنة التسيير قاطعا  بأنه رفض ذلك وهذا رد على من يتحدثون عن حضوره للهلال عبر المؤتمر الوطني  والنظام البائد. 
وقطع الكاردينال بأنه وطيلة فترة عمله لم ينل دعومات من النظام البائد،  ولم يتم أخذ مكرمات من شيوخ الخارج، متهما بعض المجالس السابقة بالتسول  باسم النادي وقال إن ذلك لم يحدث في عهده مطلقا مشيراً إلى أنهم استلموا  الخزينة خالية ورغم ذلك قاموا بعمل كبير من اجل الكيان.
وأستعاد الكاردينال ذاكرته وقال انه تحدث مع رئيس نادي الهلال الأسبق،  صلاح ادريس إبان توليه المسؤولية آنذاك عن تطوير وبناء ملعب حديث للهلال  لافتا إلى أن صلاح ادريس لم يصدق حديثه آنذاك لكنه عاد بعد سنوات ونفذ وعده  على أرض الواقع.



وكشف رئيس الأزرق عن القيمة الحقيقية لتأهيل ملعب الجوهرة  الزرقاء وقال إنها بلغت ظ¥ ترليون وظ¤ظ£ظ الف دولار، وتم ذلك عبر شركة كولين  الهندسية المعتمدة قاطعا بأنه وبالرغم من ذلك هناك من ينتقدهم في بعض  القرارات خاصة تلك المتعلقة بالعضوية وأبدى استغرابه من رسومها وتساءل هل  مبلغ ظ¥ جنيهات يليق بنادي الهلال؟ رغم الأعمال والمبالغ الكبيرة التي دفعت  في سبيل نهضة الهلال.
ووصف الجوهرة الزرقاء بأنها هدية خالصة منه إلى شعب الهلال، ولن يأتي  يوم يطالب بها مطالبا بالاهتمام بها قاطعا بأن بند الصيانة السنوي هو ظ،ظ¢  مليون جنيه مؤكدا تسليمها إلى اتحاد الكرة والجهات الحكومية الأمنية حتى  يتم حمايتها.
واشار رئيس الهلال انه واجه معارضة وانتقادات عدة لكنهم حكموا وسيطروا  دون أن يرمش لهم جفن، واتهم مجموعة الأولتراس بتخريب ملعب النادي ( الجوهرة  الزرقاء) لافتا إلى أن المجموعة شرعت في أعمال تكسير لبعض أجزاء الملعب  كما تمت سرقة سيستم الكاميرات وغيرها.
ونفى الكاردينال، إغلاق نادي الهلال وقال إن ذلك كان بسبب التأهيل  واصفا ما حدث في النادي بالطفرة، وقال إن بعض رواد النادي ازعجوا اللاعبين  بحركتهم داخل النادي لافتاً إلى أن ذلك كان بسبب عدم معرفتهم بقواعد النادي  نفسه.
وكشف عن اسهامه في إعادة قيد العديد من اللاعبين قبل توليه زمان  المسؤولية بالنادي وأبرزهم اللاعب مهند الطاهر، كاشفا عن دعمه لكل المجالس  المتعاقبة ابتدأ بمجلس صلاح ادريس، وكذلك مجالس يوسف أحمد يوسف، والأمين  البرير والحاج عطا المنان أيضا. 
وقطع الكاردينال بأن عطائه للهلال كان برضاء ومحبة تامة منه مشيراً إلى أن ذلك فتح له الباب للتقدم وقيادة الأزرق إلى بر الأمان. 
ووصف الكاردينال، الهلال بالوطن وقال إن أيديهم امتدت للمنتخبات  الوطنية، والمعسكرات الخارجية الخاصة به وكذلك المساهمة في إصلاح وإنارة  العديد من الملاعب أبرزها استاد عطبرة.
وتحدي الكاردينال، معارضيه عن نظافه سجله في إدارة نادي الهلال وقال إن  التحديات و تهديدات البعض باللجوء ضده إلى  لجنة التمكين من اجل مقاضاته  لا تخيفه مشيراً إلى أن كل من لديه شي يجب يقدمه قاطعا بأنه قدم إلى الهلال  ولم ينل منه أي مبالغ مالية قاطعاً بأنه لا ينتمي لأي حزب سياسي ولا علاقة  له بالحرية والتغيير وهو رجل أعمال معروف.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 												الكاردينال : لست ديكتاتوري و قراري نهائي لن أدفع لأطهر 350 ألف دولار 											
 

الخرطوم : باج نيوز 

دافع رئيس نادي الهلال، أشرف الكاردينال عن إدارته لفريق الكرة بالنادي  وقال إن قرارات الشطب والتسجيل لا يتحملها وإنما المسؤول المباشر عنها  الجهاز الفني.
وشدد رئيس الأزرق على أنه ليس ديكتاتوري، وجميع أعضاء مجلسه شركاء في اتخاذ القرارات الحاسمة في كل الفترات. 



وأكد الكاردينال أن الحديث عن تعاقداته مع الأجهزة الفنية  واللاعبين الأجانب بها تهويل مشيرا إلى أن الأرقام عادية وناتجة عن الحراك  والطموح الكبير الخاص به.
ولفت رئيس الأزرق إلى أن فترته في الهلال ناجحة تماما، قاطعا بأنه حقق  نجاحات كبيرة وتمكن من تحقيق أعظم لقب خارجي للنادي بعد هزيمة المريخ في  الإمارات، كما أن مسيرته في البطولات الخارجية إيجابية.
ورفض الكاردينال التعليق عن الاستغناء على كباتن الهلال وقال  ( الموضوع دا اقفلوا وانا ما عندي مشكلة معاهم). 



وقال رئيس نادي الهلال إنه تكفل بالعملية التي أجراها لاعب  النادي والمريخ السابق محمد عبد الرحمن، مشيرا إلى أن الفنيين طالبوه  بالاستغناء عن اللاعب بعد أن فشل في تقديم الأفضل وتكرار إصاباته.
وأضاف الكاردينال أنه اتفق مع اللاعب بكري المدينة، وسلمه أمواله في  حضور أسرته، وتم توقيع عقودات مبدئية معه وبالرغم من ذلك وقع اللاعب في  المريخ مشيرا إلى أنه تحدث وأكد ملاحقة المدينة في الفيفا الا أن بعض  التدخلات حالات دون حدوث ذلك خاصة وأن بكري هو بن الهلال وكابتن المنتخب  حسب وصفه.
وكشف الكاردينال حقائق جديدة حول قضايا النادي بالفيفا، وقال إن مدرب  الهلال الكوكي ورطهم في صفقات ضاربة هو واحد الشخصيات – رفض تسميتها – وقال  أنه حذر المدرب التونسي الا انه لم يسمع وكانت النتيجة هي القضايا التي  حدثت واصفا إياها باللعبة الكبيرة التي تحتاج إلى انتباه خلال المستقبل. 
واضاف الكاردينال انه لم يكن لديه خبرة كبيرة في التعاقدات، ولم يكن  يعلم بأن هناك محكمة تدعي ( كأس) مشيراً إلى أنه تم اللجوا إليها مؤخرا من  اجل حسم القضايا مثار الجدل وقال إن بعض القضايا غير منطقية مستدلا بقضية  اللاعب امبوبو الذي لم يكمل عقده مع الأزرق وبالرغم من ذلك طالب ب(107) الف  دولار لافتا بأنه لن يندفع اي مقابل مالي غير مقتنع به. 
وأزاح الكاردينال النقاب عن ملف إعادة تسجيل اللاعب أطهر الطاهر وقال  انه جلس مع اللاعب ورحب بالتجديد وطلب فرصة الا انه تفاجأ بعد ذلك بحديث من  قائد الأزرق بوي بأن اطهر يطالب ب( 350) الف دولار واصفا ذلك بالمبلغ  الضخم الذي لا يتناسب مع أي لاعب في السودان وقال انه نصح بوي بمعاودة  الحديث مع اللاعب لإكمال الاتفاق وإنهاء الملف. 
وانتقد الكاردينال، المبلغ الذي طالب به أطهر وقال انه غير معقول ولا  يمكن أن يدفعه لأن أسعار اللاعبين في السودان تتراوح ما بين الخمسة إلى  عشرة مليون جنيه ملمحا إلى أن أطهر تعرض إلى خدعة من وكيل الأعمال الخاص  به. 
واوضح رئيس الهلال بأنه صرف مبلغ ظ© مليون دولار خلال فترة الستة سنوات  التي حكم فيها الهلال مشيرا إلى أن من صرف مبلغ مثل هذا لا يحتاج إلى أموال  وايجارات الدكاكين. 
ووصف الكاردينال، مشواره في كل أعماله بأنه ناجح وقال انه وضع بصمته في  جميع المؤسسات التي يعمل بها لافتا إلى أن فترة الستة أعوام التي حكم فيها  الهلال أثرت على أعماله الخاصة ولذلك إثر التفرغ إليها. 
ورفض رئيس الهلال، الحديث عن حاكمية الاتحاد  العام على الهلال وقال إن  ذلك غير صحيح مشيرا إلى أنه وفق النظام الأساسي الجديد حال أجازته فإن  الاتحاد هو طرف ثالث ولا يسمح له بالتدخل. 
وشدد الكاردينال بأن النظام الأساسي الجديد للنادي حصل على إجازة  اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد العام لافتا إلى أنه ذاهب من الهلال وفقا لمزاجه  الخاص قاطعا بأنه ومتى ما احتاجه الهلال سيجده في المقدمة.
ونصح الكاردينال، المجموعات المتصارعة في حكم الهلال بأنها يجب أن تسعى  من اجل لم الشمل قاطعا بأن الأنسب للهلال هو تعيين لجنة تسيير حتى تتمكن  من قيادة النادي لبر الأمان وتجيز النظام الأساسي الجديد.
وفجر الكاردينال مفاجأة وقال إن تنظيم عزة الهلال الذي يقوده سيحكم  الهلال خلال الانتخابات القادمة، مؤكدا بأنهم مسيطرين على ملف العضوية  ناصحا المجموعات الأخرى بالتفكير جليا قبل الدخول في الجمعية العمومية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء 
 علم الدين هاشم 
 العدالة يا اتحاد الخرطوم !
 اتخذ اتحاد  الخرطوم (شيخ الاتحادات) كما يطلق عليه  قرارا علي مستوي مجلس ادارته  بالغاء موسمه الكروي عقب قرار الاتحاد العام باستئناف النشاط في منتصف  اغسطس القادم ! ورغم اقرار اتحاد الخرطوم بالغاء الموسم إلا انه اعتمد  قرارا  آخر بصعود اندية التحرير والحرية والشموخ  لمصاف اندية الدرجة  الاولي بحجة ان الاندية الثلاثة قد تصدرت الدورة الاولي من دوري الدرجة  الثانية بينما قرر الاتحاد حسم منافسات اندية الدرجة الثالثة بالقرعة !!
 لم يصدر عن  مجلس ادارة إتحاد الخرطوم اي مبرر لقرار عدم استكمال الموسم كما كان  متوقعا بعد فترة من تعليق النشاط بسبب جائحة كورونا ولا حتي لماذا اعتمد  فقط نتائج الدورة الاولي بالنسبة لدوري الثانية التي صعد بموجبها التحرير  والحرية والشموخ للاولي وفي ذات الوقت ابقي علي حسم دوري الدرجة الثالثة  بالقرعة ؟ 
 اسئلة كثيرة كانت تحتاج ان تطرحها اندية اتحاد الخرطوم علي  قادة الاتحاد ولكن مع الاسف التزمت معظم الاندية الصمت وكأنها كانت تنتظر  هذا القرار الذي اقل مايوصف به انه قرار متناقض ماكان له ان يصدر من اعرق  الاتحادات في السودان الذي تتوفر له بنية تحتية وفنية من ملاعب مسورة   مضاءة وطواقم تحكيم كافية في ان تساعده علي اكمال الموسم في الفترة الزمنية  التي حددها الاتحاد العام  !
 مانود قوله ان اتحاد الخرطوم واندبته  الكبري والصغري طلعوا (أي كلام) واصبحوا لافرق بينهم وبين اتحادات الهامش  التي سنجد لها العذر اذا قررت اليوم الغاء الموسم لانها لاتملك واحد في  المية مما يتوفر لاتحاد الخرطوم ،، لقد ذبح اتحاد الخرطوم العدالة واغتالها  نهارا جهارا بهذا القرار الظالم الجائر لان عدم استكمال الموسم يعني الغاء  جميع نتائج الدورة والاولي وبقية نتائج المباريات التي اقيمت في الدورة  الثانية وكذلك دوري الثالثة باكمله ،، أما حكاية انتقاء نتائج ثلاثة اندية  فقط وتصعيدها للاولي بحجة انها تصدرت الدورة الاولي واللجوء للقرعة في دوري  الثالثة فقط فهذا ليس بالقرار الفني ولا القانوني وانما هي لعبة مكشوفة من  المجاملات والترضيات تمهيدا لانتخابات قادمة !

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منذ ظ¢ س · 

#عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الاحد 19 يوليو 2020م
 #مجاهد الدوش
 #برقو يستنجد بالكاردينال لضم لاعبي الهلال لتجمع المنتخب.
#شداد يتراجع عن نظام المجموعتين ويسحب مذكرته للجنة المسابقات.
#شورى المريخ يجتمع باللجنة التنسيقية لحراك سحب الثقة وتكوين لجنة مشتركة.
#المريخ يعود بمران ساخن على ملعب المهندسين.
#الفحص الطبي يتواصل للاعبي المنتخب وتعميم الإرشادات الطبية في مطبوعات.
 #(الصدى) تميط اللثام عن غياب الصيني وغموض حول إصابة الريح.
#حميدتي : قطعنا خطوات كبيرة في زيادة دعم الاتحادات والاندية بالجنيه والدولار.
#الهلال يرفض للمنتخب من أجل مكسب في الدوري.. برقو ومكيال للعقرب واخر للتسعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

 * ثورة آرسنال تجرد السيتي من كأس الاتحاد
 * بن ناصر يقود ميلان لاكتساح بولونيا بخماسية
 * أتالانتا يتعثر أمام فيرونا بالدوري الإيطالي
 * جالطة سراي يقتنص فوزًا متأخرًا على جوزتبه في الدوري التركي
 * هزيمة برينتفورد تمنح ليدز لقب التشامبيونشيب
 * زيدان يستبعد هازارد وبيل من ختام الليجا
 * النيجيري أوسيمين مهاجم ليل يرفض ليفربول ومانشستر يونايتد
 * سواريز للاعبي برشلونة: دافعوا عن هيبة هذا القميص
 * راموس: يجب ألا نتعب من تحقيق الفوز
 * سيتين: ميسي لم يقصدني.. ولعبنا بشكل سيئ كما حدث في آخر المباريات
 * زيدان: أتعلم من المدربين.. ولن أخبركم بما تريدونه
 * ريبيتش نجم ميلان: لاعبو يوفنتوس يبكون.. وتشيزني استفزني فعاقبته
 * ألفيس: برشلونة حاليًا يفتقر للهوية التي كان يتمتع بها دائمًا 
 * ألفيس: ميسي يفتقر للدعم، أقول دائمًا أنه كان الطبق الرئيسي لبرشلونة
 * استئناف الدوري الزامبي رغم تفشي كورونا بين اللاعبين
 * زلاتان: وصلت ل100 مباراة لأنه لا يوجد منافسين لي بميلان!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 36 : 

 * بورنموث (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة: 15:00 / القناة: beIN 2

 * توتنهام هوتسبير (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 2

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 38 :

 * ديبورتيفو ألافيس (-- : --) برشلونة الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 2

 * فياريال (-- : --) إيبار الساعة: 18:30 / القناة: beIN

 * بلد الوليد (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة: 18:30 / القناة: beIN 2

 * غرناطة (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN

 * ليفانتي (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN

 * ليجانيس (-- : --) ريال مدريد الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN 2

 * إشبيلية (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN

 * أوساسونا (-- : --) ريال مايوركا الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN

 * إسبانيول (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN

 * أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة: 21:00 / القناة: beIN

——————————————

 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34 :

 * بارما (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة: 17:15 / القناة: beIN

 * بريشيا (-- : --) سبال الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN

 * فيورنتينا (-- : --) تورينو الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN

 * نابولي (-- : --) أودينيزي الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN 4

 * جنوى (-- : --) ليتشي الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN

 * روما (-- : --) انتر ميلان الساعة: 21:45 / القناة: beIN 4

——————————————

 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - نصف النهائي :

 * مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة: 19:00 / القناة: beIN 2



——————————————

 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 36 : 
 * نوريتش سيتي (0 : 2) بيرنلي
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (93) مانشستر سيتي (75) تشيلسي (63) ليستر سيتي (62) مانشستر يونايتد (62)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 34 :
 * هيلاس فيرونا (1 : 1) أتلانتا
 * كالياري (1 : 1) ساسولو
 * ميلان (5 : 1) بولونيا
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (77) انتر ميلان (71) أتلانتا (71) لاتسيو (69) روما (57)
——————————————
 ◄ كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - نصف النهائي :
 * آرسنال (2 : 0) مانشستر سيتي
 ملحوظة: آرسنال يتأهل إلى النهائي 
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بحضور قادة العمل الشبابي ورموز الناشئين
 هيئة رعاية البراعم والناشئين والشباب تحتفل اليوم بتخريج مدربي اللياقة البدنية
 .
 .
 بحضور وتشريف قيادات وزارة الشباب والرياضة وقادة العمل الشبابي والرياضي  ورموز واقطاب وقيادات الناشئين تحتفل هيئة رعاية البراعم والناشئين والشباب  بولاية الخرطوم في الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم بصالة إسكاي بالإتجاه الغربي  لنادي الأسرة بالخرطوم (3) بتخريج الدارسين في الدورة التدريبية التي  نظمتها لجنة التدريب بالهيئة للياقة البدنية بمشاركة خمسة وثلاثين دارسا  بواقع خمسة مدربين من كل محلية واشرف عليه الخبير الكابتن حيدر صديق احمد.
 واكملت اللجنة المتظمة للإحتفال كافة ترتيبتها وأعدت العديد من الفعاليات  للإحتفالية تتضمن كلمات وتكريم وتسليم الدارسين شهاداتهم بجانب تكريم مشرف  الدورة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الخرطوم يجتمع اليوم .
  يعقد مجلس ادارة  اليوم اجتماعا مهما بقاعة كبار الزوار بمباني الاتحاد عند الثانية عشر ظهرا.
 وخلاله سيتم مناقشة مذكرات الاندية وتوصياتها التي قدمتها في اليومين  الماضيين بجانب مناقشة عدد من المواضيع المدرجة على جدول الاعمال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كُنّة يقارن بين أكرم وأبو عشرين ويختار حارس مستقبل السودان

 ï؟¼
 يوليو 19, 2020
  عقد السوداني عبد العزيز كُنّة، مدرب حراس ظفار العماني، مقارنة بين  الحارس السابق للمنتخب الوطني، أكرم الهادي سليم، والحارس الحالي، علي عبد  الله أبو عشرين.
 وقال مدرب حراس المريخ السابق: قلتها مراراً أكرم الأفضل فنياً ومهارياً، أبو عشرين الأقوى تكتيكياً.
 وعن عدم حصولهما على فرصة للاحتراف الخارجي قال كُنّة: الباب مفتوح لهما  وغيرهما من اللاعبين ولكن العائق الأكبر عدم  التسويق ومحدودية ذهنية  اللاعب نفسه.
 المدرب الذي سبق له العمل في الجهاز الفني للمنتخب  الوطني، اتفق مع الطاقم الفني الحالي، في أن علي أبو عشرين هو الأنسب  لحراسة مرمى “صقور الجديان” في الوقت الحالي. وتطرّق عبد العزيز في حواره  مع صحيفة “عمّان الرياضي” للحديث عن مستقبل الحراسة في السودان، قائلاً:  بالنسبة لي أرى أن منجد النيل مستقبل السودان في اللعب الحديث.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الأبيض يرفض تصفير رصيد النقاط ويأمل عدالة المنافسة بالممتاز
 .
 .
  قال الاستاذ مجاهد عباس يوسف نائب رئيس نادي الهلال الابيض معلقا علي مسيرة الفريق في الدوري الممتاز: لقد
 ظللنا نتابع مايدور حول إستكمال بطولة الدوري الممتاز للموسم الحالي 2019/  2020م، ومع تأكيد احترامنا اللامحدود للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الذي  نستظل بمظلته وللجنة المسابقات التي تدير النشاط، وأضاف نائب الرئيس في  حديثه : ظل الهلال الأبيض على مدار تاريخه التقليد يحترم قرارات المؤسسة  التي ينتمي إليها ويسعى للاجتهاد والكسب  داخل الملعب، ولا يخالنا أدنى شك بأن ذلك ديدن العمل في إدارة المنافسة،  وعليه، واحقاقا للحق وعدالة بطولة الدوري الممتاز نعشم ان يتم انصاف  الاندية التي اجتهدت وحققت نتائج طيبة وايجابية من خلال المنافسة التي قطعت  ثلثي المشوار قبل التوقف بأمر جائحة كورونا، حيث ان العديد من هذه الاندية  صرفت اموالا ومجهودات كبيرة، ولايمكن ان تلعب (من الصفر)، ونوكد بانه من  العدالة ان يتم تجميع جميع الاندية بولاية الخرطوم، وتلعب الاندية من حيث  توقف النشاط الرياضي بسبب جائحة كورونا وكل نادي بما لديه من نقاط تحصل  عليها من خلال المنافسة وولاية الخرطوم لها القدرة الكافية لاستضافة جميع  الاندية وختم مجاهد عباس تصريحه بالقول: نتمني ان تراعي لجنة المسابقات هذه  الجزئية الهامة وان هذا الحل يعتبر عادلا لجميع الأندية، ونحن نؤمن عليه  ونحترم اي قرار يصدر من لجنة المسابقات أو اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني.. فقط  نذكر بأن الهلال الأبيض أنفق الكثير من المال والجهد لتحصيل (48) نقطة  وضعته على مشارف بلوغ طموح قاعدته العريضة بالعودة إلى التمثيل الخارجي  الموسم القادم..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عامر عثمان ينفذ محاضرة تعديلات التحكيم بالفيديو
 .
 .
  نفذت  لجنة الحكام في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورشة تعديلات الحالات  التحكيمية يوم امس السبت 18 يوليو 2020م، عبر تقنية الفيديو لعدد (44) حكم  مابين دولي وقومي، وذلك وسط مشاركة إيجابية، من الجميع، وتقدمت لجنة الحكام  بجزيل الشكر إلى المهندس سامي جديد مسئول برنامج TMS في الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم (SFA).. على جهوده التقنية لإنجاح الورشة التي حققت الأغراض  المنشودة...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلافات باني وشداد تدخل منعطفا خطيرا
 .
 .
  دخلت خلافات المهندس  باني رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد والبروف شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم.. دحلت مراحل خطيرة حيث يصر باني على موقفه مدعوما باندية هلال  الابيص والهلال الخرطوم والامل عطبرة والاهلي والفلاح العطبراويين ورفض  باني مقترح الرئيس مما فجر ازمة داخل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتجاه بتعليق نشاط باني
 .
 .
 قالت صحف الخرطوم اليوم  أن اتجاه برز داخل اروقة ااتجاه بتعليق نشاط باني
 اتجاه بتعليق نشاط باني  مسئول المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  وذلك على خلفية اصراره على عدم تنفيذ قرار الاتحاد باعادة الممتاز بنظام  المجموعتين وتعيين لجنة مسابقات جديدة تقود الدوري الممتاز وبقية الدوريات  الى حين نهاية الموسم الرياضيبتعليق نشاط باني مسئول المسابقات بالاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم وذلك على خلفية اصراره على عدم تنفيذ قرار الاتحاد  باعادة الممتاز بنظام المجموعتين وتعيين لجنة مسابقات جديدة تقود الدوري  الممتاز وبقية الدوريات الى حين نهاية الموسم الرياضي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*13 ناديا في الممتاز يساندون شداد ضد باني
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر  اعلامية أن 13 ناديا في الممتاز قرروا مساندة البروف شداد في الفترة  المقبلة وتنفيذا لقرار مجلس الاتحاد بعودة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنظام  المجموعتين وكشفت متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن باني كان قد استقطب بعض  الاندية في حربه ضد البروف شداد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صلاح نصر: الحراك المريخي اصبح 19 شخصا
 .
 .
  فتح قطب المريخ  صلاح نصر النار في كافة الاتجاهات وقال ان الحراك المريخي المزعوم انكشف  على حقيقته بعد رفع مذكرة للاتحاد لسحب الثقة من مجلس المريخ واتضح ان من  به من عضوية مسددين الاشتراكات فقط 19 شخصا ونحن في انتظار ال(2000) شخص  وقال ان ما حدث كشف الزيف وضعف القاعدة التي يرتكز عليها من يقفون من حوله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجدد اتصالاته بمهاجم هلال الابيض 
 .
 .
 قالت مصادر  اعلامية أن مجلس المريخ جدد اتصالاته بمهاجم هلال الأبيض ومنتخب الشباب  محمد عباس وذلك من أجل التعاقد معه خلال فترة التسجيلات القادمة. وقال مصدر  مقرب من اللاعب محمد عباس إن الأخير تلقى اتصالات هاتفية جديدة من مسؤولي  المريخ في غضون الأيام الماضية، مشيراً إلى أن هذه ليست المرة الأولى التي  يتفاوض المريخ معه إلا أنه في كل مرة كانت تحدث بعض الظروف التي تحول بينه  واكمال التعاقد مع المريخ بشكل رسمي. وبحسب صحيفة السوداني، فإن لاعب  التبلدي محمد عباس أخطر مسؤولي المريخ بجاهزيته للانتقال وطلب إكمال  الاتفاق مبكراً حتى تتم الصفقة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجموعه قداله تدشن نشاطها بالجريره
 .
 .
 دشنت مجموعة عصام قدالة  حملتها الانتخابية بوحدة الربع العوامرة بولاية الجزيرة ظهر الجمعة 18 / 7  / 2010 وسط استقالات و احتفالات حاشدة ، كانت ضربة البداية بالسواجير حيث  شهدت استقبال المجموعة بالدفوف و اعلان مريخاب المنطقة وقفتهم مع المجموعة و  الكيان المريخي الذي تنطلق منه .. و أقيم استقبال خاص لنجوم العصر الذهبي و  نجوم الممتاز و عدد من الرياضيين .. و من ثم انتقل الجميع إلى ميدان  الاشيقراب حيث أقيمت مباراة استعراضية بين نجوم الدوري الممتاز و نجوم  المنطقة انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل فريق .. وأقيم مهرجان تبودلت فيه  الكلمات حيث أعلنت جماهير المريخ بالمنطقة مساندتها للمجموعة بكل ما تملك  .. و تحدث الناطق الرسمي باسم مجموعة عصام قدالة الأستاذ النور ابوالجاز و  الذي رحب بالضيوف و تقدم بشكره لعموم أهل الجزيرة لوقفتهم مع المجموعة و خص  أهالي مناطق الربع و ابوقوتة و ابوشنيب و سليم و ذكر انهم ينتمون لطيف  مريخي كبير و يعملون معه بانسجام وتوافق و يهدفون لتقديم عمل مختلف في  المرحلة المقبلة ، و أشار النور ابو الجاز إلى أن المجموعة بالتنسيق مع  الطيف المريخي يعملون بتنسيق تام .. و نوه إلى أنهم وضعوا خطة استراتيجية  تشتمل على كل التفاصيل صغيرة و كبيرة لإدارة نادي كبير بحجم و قيمة المريخ  .. وأرسل ابوالجاز رسائل إلى المجموعات المريخية التي تدعمهم و تقف معهم  حيث قال نطمئنكم نحن على العهد ماضون و من أجل المريخ بكل قوة سيعملون  واضعين في حسابهم كل التفاصيل لتقديم عمل مختلف شكلا و مضمونا هدفه الأول و  الأخير رفعة و تقدم المريخ .. و أعلن النور ابوالجاز عن ترحيبهم بكل  كيانات المريخ و ابوابهم مشرعة لأن هدفهم الأول و الأخير المريخ الكيان  العظيم .. و شدد السيد عصام أحمد سليمان قائد المجموعة على أهمية المرحلة  التاريخية التي يمر بها المريخ العظيم والتي تصب في مصلحته بإذن الله .. و  ذكر أن ان مجموعتهم التي تنتمي لطيف مريخي جدير بالاحترام تعمل وفق خطة  مدروسة و هدفهم واضح وضوح الشمس تقديم إضافة حقيقية و نوعية للنادي الشامخ  .. و رحب بكل الذين يريدون مساندة المجموعة و الانضمام للركب و زاد نحن  جينا من أجل المريخ فقط و عهدنا اننا معه حتى أن لم نوفق في نيل شرف إدارته  .. و عن الطيف المريخي الذي ينتمون له قال : نعمل مع مريخاب نظيفين هدفهم  مثل هدفنا رفعة المريخ و تطوره و تقدمه و سنعمل سويا من أجل ذلك و عن  برنامجهم الانتخابي ذكر انهم أعدوا برنامج متكامل سيعرضونه في الوقت  المناسب و ختم حديثه بشكره لأهل الجزيرة و رجالات الربع على مساندته و قال  إنهم وقفوا معه وقفة قوية .. و قال آتينا كخيار لإدارة أكبر نادي في  السودان و سنعمل من أجله بكل غالي و نفيس .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتهامات تطال (برقو ) بانه سبب الازمة بين شداد ولجنة المسابقات
 .
 .

  وصف بعض اعضاء اتحاد الكرة ان رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية  حسن برقو  هو  من تسبب في صب الزيت في النار بعد ان  اقدم ووقف  علي صياغة بيان دكتور  شداد الاخير ضد لجنة المسابقات والمح بعض الاعضاء لـ (سودانا فوق) ان ما  يحدث من حسن برقو امر غير جيد من اشخاص تجمعهم مؤسسه واحده وهي عضوية مجلس  اتحاد الكرة وتوترت الأجواء بشكل عاصف بين رئيس الاتحاد د. كمال شداد وبعض  مؤيديه واللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات ومؤيديها بعد البيان الاخير الذي اصدره  رئيس اتحاد الكرة والذي اتهم فيه رئيس لجنة المسابقات  بمحاولة تعطيل  الدوري، مشيرا إلى أن “الهدف كان إلغاء الموسم”




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توماس  مويير مدرب اللياقة يدون عبر صفحته الشخصية " لا يزال هنا بعض المساحه  للمزيد من الألقاب " و يرفق صورته بمعرض بطولات المريخ بالقلعة الحمراء










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجاة .. (سوداكال) يصرف النظر عن عودة المسلمي ويفاوض خشارم

  منذ 6 دقائق
 ووااوواا
  قالت مصادر عالية الثقة في العاصمة التةنسية اليوم الاحد ان المريخ يفاوض  المدرب التةنشي جمال خشارم ليكون علي راس الجهاز الفني للنادي الاحمر ويصرف  النظر عن قدوم المدرب امين المسلمي الذي صدر قرار باعادة الي تدريب الفريق


  وقال المصدر ان المدرب التونسي خشارم يشرف حاليا علي تدريب الفريق الأول  لنادي الصفاقسي بصفة مؤقتة بعد أن كان يدرب فريق النخبة بالنادي قبل أن يتم  تكليفه بتدريب الفريق الأول بعد إقالة المدير الفني ثم المدرب العام

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
8 دقائق · 

الأحمر يواصل تحضيراته الجادة تأهبا للدوري
 المكتب الإعلامي
 واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة بملعب سلاح المهندسين بأمدرمان تأهبا لإنطلاق  بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، وقد أدى الفريق حصة تدريبية ساخنة صباح  اليوم بمشاركة "18" لاعبا وإشتمل التدريب على سلسلة من التمارين البدنية  التي يهدف من خلالها المعد البدني الألماني لتجهيز اللاعبين قبيل عودة  المنافسة في الخامس عشر من شهر أغسطس المقبل وينتظر ان يواصل الأحمر  تحضيراته صباح يوم غدً الإثنين على ملعب المهندسين.



























*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبنا وليد حسن يدشن صفحته الجماهيرية عبر الفيسبوك






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية تشرع في وضع “بروتوكول صحي” لعودة النشاط
 .
 .
 شرعت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية في وضع “بروتوكول صحي” يوضّح الإرشادات الخاصة بعودة النشاط مستقبلاً بعد فترة جائحة كورونا.

  وكشف المكتب الإعلامي للجنة الأولمبية عن أنّ اجتماعًا عقد “السبت” في  مقرّ اللجنة بحضور السكرتير العام حسام هاشم، ورئيس اللجنة الطبية، وأعضاء  اللجان الطبية بالاتحادات ناقش كيفية عودة النشاط .
 وأضاف” الاجتماع أقرّ وضع بروتوكول صحي بالتعاون مع وزارتي الصحة والرياضة لانطلاق النشاط وفق موجهات اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية”
 وتقرّر أنّ يعقد اجتماع آخر “الأثنين” لوضع أسس ومعايير للنشاط وتمّ التأمين على قيام ورشة خلال الأسبوع القادم لانطلاقة النشاط.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفي 

 اسماعيل حسن

 أبداً ما هنت يا مريخنا يوماً علينا

* كم كانت سعادتي كبيرة وأنا أتلقى إتصالاً كريماً من رئيس الرؤساء، الأخ محمد الياس محجوب، يعبّر فيه عن دهشته مما جاء في مقالي الأخير بعنوان (تاااااااااااني)...
* وينفي - جملة وتفصيلاً -  ما استندت عليه فيه.... ويقسم أنه لا علم ولا علاقة له بلجنة التطبيع المزعومة.... بل وأنه في الأصل ضد التفكير في أي لجنة قبل الفراغ من سحب الثقة عن المجلس الحالي... 
* ويضيف حكيم المريخ؛ كيف نفكر في لجنة تطبيع ونحن ما عارفين الحا يحصل شنو بخصوص سحب الثقة؟؟
* وسألته؛ طيب هل تمت مشاورتك تحديداً، أو مشاورة مجلس الشورى في بعض الأسماء لرئاسة المريخ القادمة إذا نجحت مساعي سحب الثقة؟؟ فأكد أن ذلك لم يحدث من قريب ولا بعيد.. ولن يسمحوا بحدوثه إلا بعد أن يصبح سحب الثقة واقعاً ملموساً..
* في الختام ضحك ود الياس مستعجباً من التصريحات التي تنسب لهم في بعض المواقع الإلكترونية بكل هذه الجرأة.. وضحكت معه...
* ويبقى السؤال... أين أنتم يا أهل المريخ من هذه الجهات التي تشتل الأخبار، وتفبرك التصريحات المغرضة لخدمة أجندة خاصة، وتلخبط بها كيان ناديكم العظيم؟؟؟
* لماذا تصمتون عليها كل هذا الصمت؟؟
* أما آن الأوان لأن تحاربوها بدون رأفة.... وتعرّوها للشارع المريخي بالأسماء، حتى يكون على بيّنة منها، ولا ينخدع بمعسول حروفها، ورقيق كلامها..؟؟!! 
* قبل رئيس الرؤساء، إتصل بي سعادة العقيد شرطة خالد حسن القيادي بلجنة الحراك، مؤكداً على أنهم ما عندهم أي علاقة بلجنة التطبيع التي راجت أسماؤها في الأسافير.. ولا يعلمون عنها شيئاً...
* حاجة غريبة والله.... 
* طيب الأخبار دي بتجي من وين؟؟
* إذا في واحدين عارفين مصدرها، ساكتين ليه كأنما المريخ لا يعنيهم؟؟
* ألا يعلمون أن الساكت عن الحقائق شيطان أخرس..؟؟ 
* وأن المتستر على المجرم؛ أسوأ من المجرم نفسه..؟؟
* عموماً الحقيقة التي لا شك فيها....... في قلة مغرضة تتحرك معنا في إتجاه سحب الثقة، من أجل مصالح خاصة بها ، لا من أجل مصالح المريخ.. 
* وفي قلة شغالة لصالح آخرين، لا لصالح المريخ الكيان..
* وفي.. وفي.. وفي... فليتنا ننتفض..... وننفض عنّا هذه المجاملة السلبية... ونعمل على التمكّن منهم، قبل أن يتمكّنوا منّا ومن نادينا..
* تباً لهم.........
* ختاماً................. (أبداً ما هنت يا مريخنا يوماً علينا) يجب أن يكون شعار هذه المرحلة... وإلا... فنحن يا مريخاب قشرة ساي.. ويا كمان ما عندنا نكهة... ووجودنا زي عدمو واحد..
------------------------------
 *القومة ليك يا وطن* 
------------------------------
* اليوم في تمام الحادية عشرة صباحاً، يجري نجوم الهلال الذين تم اختيارهم للمنتخب، الكشف الطبي، تمهيداً لانتظامهم في المعسكر المقفول بفندق برازافيل، وانخراطهم في التدريبات اعتباراً من يوم غد الاثنين تحت إشراف مدربهم فيلود المتوقع وصوله اليوم بالإماراتية..
* وحسب تأكيدات المدير الإداري للمنتخبات الوطنية الأخ حسين الياس، فإن اللجنة المنظمة بالكاف ستجتمع غداً لوضع برنامجها للمنافسات المختلفة للأندية والمنتخبات.. لذا كان لابد للجنة المنتخبات الوطنية، أن تبدأ استعدادات المنتخب الوطني مبكراً.. تحسباً لأي قرار يصدر من الكاف غداُ..
* وحري بنا هنا أن نحيي رئيس الهلال أشرف الكاردينال على تحكيمه صوت العقل، وتجاوبه مع نداء الوطن، والسماح للاعبيه بالانضمام للمنتخب..
* والتحية كذلك للوطني الحق، الدكتور حسن برقو، الذي يواصل ليله بنهاره، ويضع كل وقته، وفكره، وجهده، وماله، وعلاقاته، تحت خدمة المنتخبات الوطنية، ويقاتل قتالاً مستميتاً لمعالجة أي قضية تعترض إعدادها.. 
* والتحية كذلك لأركان حربه المدير الإداري حسين الياس، والمنسق الإعلامي الزميل أبوبكر الماحي، والجهاز الفني بقيادة المعلم خالد بخيت؛ على الجهود الجبارة التي يبذلوها بإخلاص تام، وحس وطني عال، لتحقيق جاهزية مثلى للمنتخب قبل مباراته القادمة أمام غانا، المتوقعة في سبتمبر القادم بإذن الله..
* وكفى.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Kola Mohammedمن تدريبات الحراس اليوم 








ظ،‏







Kola-Photographerظ¤ دقائق ·
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
#طبنجه
#صابر
 ثنائي  الشباب في تمرين الفريق الاول..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*









*

----------

